# Postez vos plus belles compositions HDR



## vleroy (20 Janvier 2009)

Technique "nouvelle" à part entière, lancez-vous 





Les règles de Portfolio restant les mêmes


----------



## joanes (20 Janvier 2009)

(déjà posté ailleurs)


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2009)

joanes a dit:


> déjà posté ailleurs[/COLOR]



_Ce fil venant s'ajouter à d'autres qui laissent largement la possibilité de poster ce que l'on veut, je voudrais que *les photos qui apparaissent ici ne soient pas du recyclage* (exactement comme pour le fil macro et panoramas - je mets de côté 72h qui est assez particulier et pour lequel le recyclage est assez logique). Faites donc un choix lorsque vous souhaitez montrer une photo  Ta photo reste ici mais faites en sorte d'appliquer ce principe 
_


----------



## plovemax (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour 

une question : dans ce fil poste-t-on uniquement du HDR ou le digital blending (technique assez proche quand au résultat, il faut dire) est aussi autorisé?


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2009)

_Si cela ne trahit pas l'idée initiale de vleroy, je dis oui pour le "digital blending" _


----------



## plovemax (21 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (22 Janvier 2009)

La météo était formelle, du bleu, du nuage, du vent... et là dessous cette campagne normande, son bocage, ses petites vallées... Et ses points de vue plein de profondeur...
(la compression me semble avoir "blanchi" l'image). Les critiques et remarques sont les bienvenues 




yvos a dit:


> _Si cela ne trahit pas l'idée initiale de vleroy, je dis oui pour le "digital blending" _



le principe initial est le même, consistant à superposer différentes expositions, c'est la suite qui diffère, donc il n'y a pas de trahison, au contraire


----------



## vleroy (23 Janvier 2009)

Village à découvrir, dans le calvados


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Village à Jort, la patrie du meilleur camembert du monde :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Désolé pour le HS


----------



## vleroy (23 Janvier 2009)

bah le HS, pas bien grave mais citer une photo pour un modo, comment dire... Ca sent le pâté


----------



## joanes (25 Janvier 2009)




----------



## joanes (26 Janvier 2009)

Hé ho, faut m'aider les gars...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2009)

​
PS: elle n'a jamais été posté


----------



## vleroy (26 Janvier 2009)

Dans un tout autre style, détail au 50mm f1,8 d'un tampon à tisser du début du siècle
L'écart moyen entre lame est inférieur au millimètre. L'effet relief est palpable 

@jp et joanes


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2009)

​
Un vrai challenge celle là...


----------



## FitzChevalerie (1 Février 2009)

Vraiment très jolies photos.
Moi j'ai encore beaucoup de mal à maitriser le concept... mais ca viendra bien un jour !!


----------



## vleroy (14 Février 2009)

_Check list:
1/ cette photo ne fait pas partie d'une série
2/ elle ne contient pas d'enfants (ou alors ils sont derrière les arbres et avec la compression ça passera inaperçu)
3/ Sandy n'a pas posté aujourd'hui et en plus elle est malade, je suis donc tranquille
4/ Taille/poids correct_

Si ça peut répondre aux MP reçus


----------



## warpix (15 Février 2009)

_Edit: Bienvenue ....merci de respecter les règles communes à tous les sujets dans Portfolio, ton image est trop lourde_


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3044/2569874483_6c8a4503c2_o.jpg

Salut


----------



## vleroy (15 Février 2009)

@warpix : superbe


----------



## vleroy (16 Février 2009)

si celle-là fait pas gueuler les plus récalcitrants...


----------



## joanes (16 Février 2009)

Si c'est pour faire gueuler alors...


----------



## joanes (18 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (18 Février 2009)

La compression endommage inévitablement le niveau de détail. C'est encore plus perceptible sur ce type de traitement. La haute déf, vous savez où elle se trouve, je vous fais grâce du lien


----------



## quenaur (22 Février 2009)




----------



## vleroy (23 Février 2009)

_Librement inspiré des traitements de_ FranckBa
avec un poil des tutos de fusion de digital blending et HDR fournis par jpmiss


----------



## vleroy (25 Février 2009)

ouaip, je sais, un peu trop centré ce soleil


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (9 Mars 2009)

superbe jp 

bon cette petite ferme était déjà apparue dans vos plus belles photos, avec des chèvres... sur Flickr, elle se trouve dans l'album Regain... Bah de regain, y en aura pas avant longtemps...


----------



## vleroy (9 Mars 2009)

A l'arrache, puisque c'est interdit de shooter, enfin un bracketing de 5


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> A l'arrache, puisque c'est interdit de shooter, enfin un *bracketing de 5*


Tu parles d'un arrache!  En tous cas ils bougent pas beaucoup les pèlerins 

Digital Blending avec ImageFuser:


----------



## vleroy (9 Mars 2009)

Je trouve que la nouvelle version de photomatix traite assez bien les mouvements de personne sur 5 poses. Pour s'en convaincre quelques exemples dernièrement sur Flickr 

Quant à l'arrache, l'appareil en bandoulière, l'oeil au plafond, et le doigt sur ce petit bouton magique du D300 appelé AF... une prise de contrôle, balance des blancs, etc... et ensuite activation du bracketing... Le tout sans flash, ouaip, je trouve le résultat assez sympatique mais c'est pour beaucoup lié à la luminosité du caillou 

Quel travail jp  mais imagefuser ne fait pas tout


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2009)

Encore du Digital Blending avec ImageFuser


----------



## vleroy (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (13 Mars 2009)

​
_*Amiens*_​


----------



## vleroy (17 Mars 2009)

​
_Blending d'un digital blending réalisé sur imagefuser et d'un HDR sur photomatix_


----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2009)

​
_Hdr sur macro au 105mm_


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

Exposure Blending "à la main"


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (29 Mars 2009)

C'est curieux que ça vous inspire pas plus que ça le HDR ou le digital blending... On peut pourtant en sortir des belles choses, voire étonnantes


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est curieux que ça vous inspire pas plus que ça le HDR ou le digital blending... On peut pourtant en sortir des belles choses, voire étonnantes



Pour être honnête, je me suis jamais penché sur cette technique 
Mais c'est vrai que l'on voit de jolies réalisations.


----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

Tout premier essai sur un HDR, fait à partir d'un bracketting +/- 1 ex, légèrement "sépiasé" ensuite&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2009)

not too bad actually 

_Avis partagé avec celui du dessus  et même un HDR nécessite des RAW avec ou ajustement de la balance des blancs qui est primordiale pour la tonalité._


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tout premier essai sur un HDR, fait à partir d'un bracketting +/- 1 ex, légèrement "sépiasé" ensuite&#8230;


Je veux pas être désagréable mais franchement je vois pas l'interet de l'HDR sur cette photo.
L'HDR (ou méthodes voisines) c'est interessant sur les images présentant une forte variation de contraste et/ou de luminosité dans le même cadre.
Or là ben c'est pas le cas. 
Non?
Je pense qu'un bon RAW développé correctement voire même un jpeg bien exposé dès le départ ferait au moins aussi bien.


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2009)

Sans doutes. Mais je ne connaissais pas, et je voulais faire un test. Et j'ai trouvé la photo sympa 
Et quand je vois la différence en mes clichés "naturels" et le HDR, l'ambiance est différente, tout aussi interressante.

Par contre désagréable, tu l'es, y'a pas de doutes  "L'intéret" réside nulle part, et ce, pour toutes les photos. C'est subjectif de toutes manières.


T'faire jipé !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sans doutes. Mais je ne connaissais pas, et je voulais faire un test.


Bah quitte a tester autant le faire dans les conditions où la technique s'applique!


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> c'est interessant sur les images présentant une forte variation de contraste et/ou de luminosité dans le même cadre.



C'est totalement vrai pour le digital blending
Pour le HDR, le principe s'accomode aussi des cadres homogènes en terme de lumière et permet de réveler des détails que même un RAW, tu les as pas 
c'est notamment vrai des photos en milieu peu éclairé type église, quelques cas ci-avant pour mémoire 

Afin de vous donner quelques autres idées qui inspirent,  un maître en la matière (et ami aussi  ) souvent en fisheye parfaitement maîtrisé : ici

PS: je profite de cette digression mais intéressante pour faire le point sur imagefuser. Ce dernier me parle d'une version 6.0. Mais sur le site, toujours 5.7 
un lien?
J'en profite aussi pour signaler qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur PPC :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> J'en profite aussi pour signaler qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur PPC :hein:


Sur mon iMac G5 il fonctionne parfaitement (même si j'ai fini par lui préférer Bracketeer)


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2009)

Vous parlez de quoi là en fait ? Du soft pour générer l'image HDR ?

Moi j'ai utilisé le truc machin intégré a photoshop CS3. Mais sans trop rien piger aux réglages tout ça&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vous parlez de quoi là en fait ? Du soft pour générer l'image HDR ?
> 
> Moi j'ai utilisé le truc machin intégré a photoshop CS3. Mais sans trop rien piger aux réglages tout ça



digital blending et bracketeer (ou exposure blending dans photomatix) sont des softs permettant le digital blending. Hydra (payant) le fait aussi à partir des raw nikon 
Pour le HDR, tu as hydra, un soft au nom imprononçable et qui nécessite X11, et photomatix (l'incontournable).
Il va sans dire que pour les uns et pour les autres, des retouches sur photoshop ou autre sont très souvent nécessaires 

(le temps d'en poster une si on arrêtait de blablater)


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vous parlez de quoi là en fait ? Du soft pour générer l'image HDR ?
> 
> Moi j'ai utilisé le truc machin intégré a photoshop CS3. Mais sans trop rien piger aux réglages tout ça&#8230;


On parle de GUI pour Enfuse sous Mac 
C'est pourtant clair non? 

  

Bon Enfuse c'est un nouveau truc pour fusionner différentes expos. C'est un peu différent de l'HDR et ça donne un rendu souvent plus naturel.
L'outil de fusion HDR de PS est vraiment pas facile a maitriser... Si tu veux poursuivre tes essais de HDR essaye plutot Photomatix


----------



## vleroy (6 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Va falloir que je m'y mette au HDR, mais j'ai pas le mode bracketing sur mon D60... J'ai quand même un pied...


----------



## vleroy (6 Avril 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> Va falloir que je m'y mette au HDR, mais j'ai pas le mode bracketing sur mon D60... J'ai quand même un pied...



oui c'est une grave lacune du D60
Deux solutions alternatives qui ne remplaceront pas le bracketing
1/ à la mano, tu te mets en M, et tu fais varier la vitesse autour de la médiane. Trois bonnes prises sont suffisantes
2/ un HDR d'un single RAW. L'idéal est donc de développer trois fois ton RAW dans NX2 avec différentes expositions. C'est un pseudo HDR mais bon ça fonctionne quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> 2/ un HDR d'un single RAW. L'idéal est donc de développer trois fois ton RAW dans NX2 avec différentes expositions. C'est un pseudo HDR mais bon ça fonctionne quand même.



donc le 2/ je peux tout de suit l'essayer avec mes RAW archivés.


----------



## joanes (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2009)

Bon, je vais faire mon relou mais je ne comprend pas l'apport du HDR dans ce cas concret.  
C'est sûr que je n'ai pas l'image de base pour juger


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, je vais faire mon relou mais je ne comprend pas l'apport du HDR dans ce cas concret.
> C'est sûr que je n'ai pas l'image de base pour juger



J'ai failli dire la même chose et puis par respect pour mon ami modo d'ici, non. Et comme finalement, si... Donc voilà. :rateau:


----------



## joanes (7 Avril 2009)

Ah oui tiens


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, je vais faire mon relou mais je ne comprend pas l'apport du HDR dans ce cas concret.
> C'est sûr que je n'ai pas l'image de base pour juger



oui mais d'un côté on ne peut pas dire: un bon hdr c'est quand ça se voit pas, et quand ça se voit pas, dire quel est l'intérêt du HDR 
A mon sens il ne faut pas perdre de vue que le HDR présente deux points : la superposition d'exposition apportant en soi des choses différentes d'un RAW brut, et ensuite son traitement (souvent detail enhancer mais pas seulement).
Je pense aussi que c'est en le pratiquant qu'on en mesure les effets pas applicables dans tous les domaines.


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais d'un côté on ne peut pas dire: un bon hdr c'est quand ça se voit pas, et quand ça se voit pas, dire quel est l'intérêt du HDR



Ce n'est pas faux   ...quand je disais qu'un "bon HDR c'est quand ça se voit pas" (selon mes goûts, naturellement*), c'était plus pour parler de modération** dans le traitement, pas d'absence totale d'effet. 
Ensuite, ne pas confondre visibilité de l'effet et intérêt de l'appliquer à une photo 




vleroy a dit:


> A mon sens il ne faut pas perdre de vue que le HDR présente deux points : la superposition d'exposition apportant en soi des choses différentes d'un RAW brut, et ensuite son traitement (souvent detail enhancer mais pas seulement).



ok  



vleroy a dit:


> Je pense aussi que c'est en le pratiquant qu'on en mesure les effets pas applicables dans tous les domaines.



Plutôt me pendre  

* j'insiste sur ce point 
**c'est souvent un des travers lorsqu'on se lance dans cette technique


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> * j'insiste sur ce point
> **c'est souvent un des travers lorsqu'on se lance dans cette technique



Nous partageons les mêmes avis 

HDR tu pratiqueras toi aussi


----------



## joanes (8 Avril 2009)

ah pour la parlote y'a du monde...   







​


----------



## vleroy (10 Avril 2009)

ou quais de Seine...


----------



## vleroy (13 Avril 2009)

Plage du quérido  Bréhat (Ile de)





La compression macgé n'étant pas possible, comme d'hab, vignette et lien vers plus haut. La haute déf à télécharger sur mon flickr comme d'hab pour apprécier la totalité des détails (et y en a en l'occurence)


----------



## vleroy (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2009)

3RAW fusionnés avec Bracketeer​


----------



## vleroy (20 Avril 2009)

J'ai entendu dire que les photos de mer, de surcroit contenant des bateaux, et oh sacrilège prises pendant le vacances en gonflaient certains... Comme on les comprend. D'ailleurs, c'est tellement chiant qu'on finit par revenir.






10,5 de focale​


----------



## vleroy (26 Avril 2009)

Tenant compte de quelques conseils précieusement glanés côté cuisine  voici un HDR un peu relevé sans ajout de saturation, bien au contraire. Les anglosaxons diraient spicy 



​


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2009)

​
bracketing à la mano, pas le choix. Un poil plus grand également se justifie pour les détails << clic clic >>


----------



## vleroy (17 Juin 2009)

Ca vous inspire pas le HDR? :rose:





*Jardins suspendus*​


----------



## vleroy (12 Septembre 2009)

C'est pourtant bien le HDR délicatement dosé ​




En plus grand, c'est mieux >> c'est par ici <<​


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2009)

​_
digital blending_


----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2009)

​
les algorythmes semblent de plus en plus perfectionnés, les effets de halo assez classique sur ce type de prise avec un bracketing de 5 photos n'existent plus


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2009)

​
et dire que c'est le sténopé qui me colle à la peau


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2009)

_Message à caractère informatif...si personne d'autre ne participe, nous allons nous rapprocher de la fermeture de ce fil _


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Message à caractère informatif...si personne d'autre ne participe, nous allons nous rapprocher de la fermeture de ce fil _



malheureusement 
ce ne sera pas faute d'avoir tenté de montrer ce que cette technique peut apporter en terme de rendu


----------



## quenaur (30 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> malheureusement
> ce ne sera pas faute d'avoir tenté de montrer ce que cette technique peut apporter en terme de rendu



Alors là je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, seulement je pense que beaucoup sont frustré de ne pouvoir faire aussi bien que toi donc ils ne préfèrent pas poster alors pour encourager tout le monde et que ce magnifique fil puisse perdurer j'apporte ma maigre contribution.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2009)

quenaur a dit:


> beaucoup sont frustré de ne pouvoir faire aussi bien que toi


Nan moi je crois que j'arrivais a faire aussi bien mais je me suis lassé de ce truc :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan moi je crois que j'arrivais a faire aussi bien mais je me suis lassé de ce truc :rateau:



toi qui connait mon horizon très large en photo, j'y reviens régulièrement (au HDR). Comme toi tu utilises le DB  
mais la fermeture du fil n'est pas un drame  je tiens à préciser que c'était le "deal" avec Yvos dès le départ. Si cela devient un fil unipersonnel, cela n'a pas d'intérêt, il y a des fils dédiés sur Flickr ou ailleurs pour ça  qu'on le supprimerait que je n'en serai pas outré 

En revanche, j'en profite, pour indiquer que le dernière version de photomatix est prodigieuse... Les effets parasites de halo sont nettement mieux gérés  Tel était le but des dernières, de l'info.


----------



## joanes (1 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2009)

Là c'est typiquement le genre de photo où je ne vois vraiment pas quel est l'interet de l'HDR dans la mesure ou la plage dynamique ne me parait pas particulièrement étendue...


----------



## joanes (1 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Là c'est typiquement le genre de photo où je ne vois vraiment pas quel est l'interet de l'HDR dans la mesure ou la plage dynamique ne me parait pas particulièrement étendue...




Et si c'était juste pour participer... et ne pas laisser seul un camarade méritant


----------



## quenaur (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## joanes (11 Octobre 2009)

​
is there is enough dinamic plage???


----------



## quenaur (13 Octobre 2009)

L'Âne sur le Mont Blanc, la neige arrive.


----------



## joanes (14 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2009)

Allez va! Je m'y recolle aussi:


----------



## dadoo113 (1 Décembre 2009)

Ma 1ere photo en HDR !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2009)

C'est beaucoup trop compressé! Ton image fait 58 ko alors que tu as droit à près du triple (150 ko)
Du coup c'est tout baveux et tout pourri.


----------



## dadoo113 (1 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est beaucoup trop compressé! Ton image fait 58 ko alors que tu as droit à près du triple (150 ko)
> Du coup c'est tout baveux et tout pourri.



Elle fait 127ko sur mon mac. Je l'uploade sur Picasa en cochant "Conserver la taille actuelle" et ça la compresse quand même, même si ça ne change pas la résolution (800pixels)
Je crois que je vais songer à ne plus uploader sur Picasa.

Que me conseilles tu comme hébergeur de photo, simple et pas chiant ? (j'ai pas besoin de bcp d'espace, 1 ou 2 go, gratuit, et ça roule)


----------

